
One-bit Computing at 60 Hertz - Tomte
http://laughtonelectronics.com/Arcana/One-bit%20computer/One-bit%20computer.html
======
Dr_Jefyll
Thanks for posting, Tomte. This is a project that's been discussed on HN on
the past.

\-- Jeff

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7616831](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7616831)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12469790](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12469790)

